# Locals this time



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Archived Story
04-22-2006: news-local

Two accused of game violations
By RICHARD HINTON 
Bismarck Tribune 
Two Williams County men are facing more than 50 charges of game violations in Williams and McKenzie counties in northwestern North Dakota.

William T. Turcotte, of Trenton, faces 15 counts in Williams County and 15 other charges in McKenzie County, court documents show.

Cody B. Kreil, of Williston, faces 19 counts in Williams County and 10 counts in McKenzie County, court records show.

"We were having a number of illegal deer kills in the Yellowstone River area. We got a break and one thing led to another," Bob Timian, chief game warden of the North Dakota Game and Fish Department, said Thursday.

The investigation started in July, said Daryl Kleyer, NDGFD game warden supervisor in Williston, after a game warden received a tip from a landowner. "The cooperation of landowners and other sportsmen helped," he added.

One other individual, Gary Cayco, of Williston, faces two charges in the case, one count of shining of big game and one count of criminal conspiracy in the case, court records show. Both are Class A misdemeanors.

Turcotte faces six counts of shining, or using an artificial light, one count of unlawfully using artificial lights in taking of big game, one count of illegal killing of big game, one count of wanton waste, two counts of conspiracy to kill big game out of season, one count of killing big game out of season, one count of unlawful possession of a big game animal and two counts of aiding in taking of big game in Williams County. All are Class A or Class B misdemeanors.

Turcotte faces 15 other counts in McKenzie County: four counts of conspiracy to kill big game without a license, four counts of wanton waste, four counts of conspiracy to kill big game out of season, two counts of using an illegal weapon and one count of shining.

Kreil faces nine counts of illegal possession of big game animals, two counts of illegal killing of big game, one count of exceeding the bag limit, one count of unlawfully using artificial lights, one count of hunting big game during a closed season and one count of using certain animals and artificial light in the taking of big game in Williams County. All are Class A misdemeanors.

He also faces one theft of property Class C felony and three theft of property Class B misdemeanors in Williams County.

In McKenzie County, Kreil faces 10 more counts: five counts of illegally killing a big game animal, four counts of wanton waste and one count of using artificial lights.

"The local wardens did a good job of investigating it and running it to ground," Timian said.

(Reach outdoor writer Richard Hinton at 250-8256 or [email protected];bismarcktribune.com.)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

In state, out of state......doesn't really matter. All we know is that they are slobs, they are shooters, not hunters!!!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I couldn't agree more djleye, but if these guys were outfitters we would have had 50 replies written here condemning this instead of 3..


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, instead of getting rid of outfitters, I am now for getting rid of hunters. :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> I couldn't agree more djleye, but if these guys were outfitters we would have had 50 replies written here condemning this instead of 3..


Give it time...you just started the thread!! They are scum and deserve the maximum punishment.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Someone got a tree? I got the rope. Good and stretchy so it is slow and painful.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I sure hope they stick it to them. I know Schneider (shot the bald eagle) got off way to easy. I don't really know him but know his dad and other son as I grew up in Garrison where he was from too.

I don't care R/NR guide or what not. You broke the law numerous times, throw the book at them all. We need to make examples for future offenders that it won't be tollerated. I think the Schneider case tells poachers that they may not get much more than a slap on the wrist. :******:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes um',hang the SOB's.....................I would turn them in in a heartbeat too.............. :eyeroll:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

SFC Rude said:


> Someone got a tree? I got the rope. Good and stretchy so it is slow and painful.


Thats a little harsh :lol:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

There must be some mistake G/O! Those guys can't be down home North Dakota boys, unless they were outfitters. EVERYBODY knows that the only lawbreakers in ND are outfitters and non residents! And Fargoans! Don't you read this web site??


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Habitat Hugger said:


> the only lawbreakers in ND are outfitters and non residents! And Fargoans! Don't you read this web site??


Actually, people really run a lot of red lights out here in Bismarck....so I guess there's lawbreakers out here too. :biggrin:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Isnt that a felony out there? :lol:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha! You got me there, Chris! And Linberg9 is half right - maybe not a felony, but worse! A bicycling friend of mine ran a red light the other day and he got caught and thrown in jail overnight! With his bright colored skin tight spandex biking pants on he learned the hard way why they call it "the pokey!"


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm all for the maximum punishment, but we all know that it will be too little anyway! It's unfortunate that the laws are not as tough as they should be.

Good Hunting.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Don't forget all the outlaw slobs who run all the stop signs!

I think I will just go out and stake out a stop sign and start shooting everybody who doesn't come to a complete stop!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

hopefully i dont come to that sign or i coulb be in your crosshairs :sniper:


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Lindberg,

Don't you know the Law is the Law?

It is a crime to Not Come to a Complete STOP at all stop signs!

Its time to kill a few guys to send a message out!

No more violators. Period!

Who knows.....maybe you are one of those VIOLATORS who fly through a stop sign so fast I will be unable to take a ethical shot that will kill....not just wound! I am so ethical I would never take a chance at crippling anyone!Thats not right! Nothing worse than a slob shooter.


----------

